

A brief overview of technology behind Alpha.gov.uk - tomstuart
http://blog.alpha.gov.uk/blog/a-brief-overview-of-technology-behind-alpha-gov-uk

======
davecardwell
Previous discussion of Alpha.gov.uk:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2536003>

